

Show HN: A Swift implementation of selected parts of Python standard library - practicalswift
https://github.com/practicalswift/Pythonic.swift

======
arknave
This reminds me of boa.js -
[https://github.com/Zolmeister/Boa](https://github.com/Zolmeister/Boa)

Python's got a great standard library with lots of common functions. Many of
these functions should be standard.

------
themichaellai
What's the purpose of this library? To have similar syntax to python? I don't
think these concepts are unique to python.

~~~
practicalswift
The current Swift standard library is actually very small and limited, so
Pythonic.swift is an attempt to extend the Swift language with a more
comprehensive standard library that quite a few developers are already
familiar with. I love both Python and Swift, so I thought why not let them
marry? :-)

------
bigdubs
I started doing the same thing with some of the .net bcl classes.

[https://github.com/wcharczuk/CoreLib](https://github.com/wcharczuk/CoreLib)

very hard to actually use though because frameworks are broken-ish in xcode6
right now.

------
zbowling
Python "inspired" standard library.

------
mseri
Is it compatible with the changes introduced in Swift with beta 3?

~~~
practicalswift
Yes, the project was updated to compile without warnings in Xcode6-Beta3
directly after the release. Please note that most of the changes introduced in
Xcode6-Beta3 are breaking, so the project won't compile in the earlier betas
any more. So go get Xcode6-Beta3 if you want to use Pythonic.swift :-)

